# Flip Flops for EMB not SUB...



## beyondstitches (Nov 28, 2010)

I am looking for a wholesale supplier of the wide strap flip flops for Embroidery. I searched and most of the threads that I found on here, were in reference to sublimateable flip flops. 
I think the ones that I want are maybe called Surf style flip flops...It would be great if I could just find someone to sale the straps and the flops with straps..then I could embroider the straps on my sublimated flip flops too...
I googled and found a few of the Chinese suppliers, but most require a substantial order, and the shipping charges get crazy. I was looking for a U.S. supplier. 
I have seen these in every gift shop in Fla, so I know there is someone out there, anyone have any leads?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Flip Flops fro EMB not SUB...*

terry town might have them.


----------



## beyondstitches (Nov 28, 2010)

I will give Terry Town a shot, just got a new catalog from them yesterday, but haven't had time to check it out..Thanks.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Check with some of the embroidery blank suppliers.


----------



## beyondstitches (Nov 28, 2010)

Terrytown does not have the flip flops I am looking for. The ones I want are v straps about an inch wide and are usually made of a woven material. Like these..


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

beyondstitches said:


> Terrytown does not have the flip flops I am looking for. The ones I want are v straps about an inch wide and are usually made of a woven material. Like these..


I think these are embroidered then assembled. I have never seen any that are embroidery ready after they are made. 
I have seen some flip flops at retail stores that have an interchangeable strips that attach to the strap with velcro.


----------



## beyondstitches (Nov 28, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> I think these are embroidered then assembled. I have never seen any that are embroidery ready after they are made.
> I have seen some flip flops at retail stores that have an interchangeable strips that attach to the strap with velcro.


Yeah these probably are embroidered then assembled, I was just using this picture as a reference for the kind of straps I am looking for. 
I have seen the "switch flops" which I think are the interchangeable ones you have referred to as well. 
The straps in this picture are the rubber style straps that have a rubber circle base that hold them into the flip flops. This is the same style of strap that are used for the sublimateable flip flops that I currently have. I would like to find this style (pictured) of flip flops, for people who may want to have just the straps embroidered, (no sublimation) and then have find just the straps to embroider for people who want both. (Sublimated flip flops and embroidered straps)
I have contacted a couple of manufacturers in China, and they can make these for me but I was hoping to find a US supplier. 
Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## Donnalit (Oct 7, 2009)

Any new information to report on finding these woven wide strap flip flops? I've spent hours searching the internet with only a few overseas suppliers that have wholesale prices - didn't know there where so many 1000's of different kinds of flip flops!!!

I'm looking for a plain white v style or platform with the cloth or woven straps, too... but don't want to buy 3000 pair from China!

Any leads ?

thanks!


----------

